# Ibook 12"1 ou 14"1



## landry (14 Novembre 2002)

Je crois que je vais méchament me laisser tenter par le nouvel ibook
sachant que les 256Mo de mémoires sur le 14" ne me branchent pas parce que c'est trop peu et que prefere acheter la mémoire ailleurs que chez apple !, je me dis que c'est mieux d'acheter le 12"..

Il est plus petit et l'écran a la même résolution que le 14"...
Mais n'est ce pas un peu petit en 1024 ?
merci de partager vos expériences


----------



## bogus (14 Novembre 2002)

le nouvel ibook m interresse aussi et je me suis longtemps posé la question 12 ou 14 pouces?
alors je suis allé à surcouf(la fnac micro étant fermée) et j ai pu comparer les deux cote à cote et je je me suis décidé à prendre le modele 14 pouces.
il y a pas photo c est bien plus confortable avec un ecran plus grand,rien que pour le traitement de texte tu sens une enorme difference et je ne parle pas des dvd...
mais si tu cherche la portabilité en premier prend le modele 12 pouce


----------



## Cesca (14 Novembre 2002)

J'ai pris le 12" combo pour les mêmes raisons que tu évoques. 
Maintenant que j'y suis bien habituée, je regrette un peu de ne pas avoir pris le 14" pour le confort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'un autre côté, je viens de regarder les prix sur l'AppleStore. Ouïe ! DurDur, il y a une sacrée différence entre les 2.


----------



## landry (14 Novembre 2002)

donc en gros il y a  une réelle différence...
bon ben je prends le 14".... J'attends un peu pour acheter plus de mémoire genre une barette de 512 (le temps que je comprenne ce qu'il faut acheter !) pis j'donne la 128 à un pov'...

Merci à vous !
jsuis plus léger de 300 eur


----------



## Cesca (14 Novembre 2002)

landry a dit:
			
		

> *  J'attends un peu pour acheter plus de mémoire genre une barette de 512  *


Va voir chez Memoryx. Il parait que c'est bien rapport qualité-prix-délais, même avec le transport et la douane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.memoryx.net/


----------



## landry (14 Novembre 2002)

en effet les frais d ports ne sont pas excessifs...
Mais ils ne sont pas encore à jour sur les modèles de Ibook...
Faut vraient de la 133 ou de la 100 c'est suffisant ?
En tout cas je mets l'adresse sous le coude..

Merci


----------



## Cesca (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par landry:</font><hr />*
Faut vraient de la 133 ou de la 100 c'est suffisant ?
En tout cas je mets l'adresse sous le coude..

Merci  *<hr /></blockquote>
Hélas, je ne n'ai pas les compétences pour te répondre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis bête et disciplinée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je laisse les pros me guider. 
Fais une recherche sur ce site. Ici, on trouve toujours une réponse


----------



## Emeric (14 Novembre 2002)

Tu peux aussi trouver des prix très intéressant chez OWC. J'ai déjà commandé de la mémoire chez eux et ils sont très efficaces (livraison en 3/4 jours). Il faut juste avoir un fax accessible car ils demandent aux européens de confirmer leur identité par télécopie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2002)

Comment ca se passe pour le paiement? Y a-t'il des frais de change? On doit compter à peu près combien pour les frais de port?


----------



## Onra (14 Novembre 2002)

Déjà dit et répété sur d'autres posts : j'ai acheté une barrette de 512Mo chez www.grosbill.com de marque Samsung qui marche nickel. Le prix : 178 euros port compris. L'avantage : pas besoin de commander sur un site US...


----------



## Jetsurfer (14 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour ou bonsoir,
hier j'ai été voir pour un iBook, en fait j'hésite également entre les deux soit le 12" ou le 14" car côté Powerbook j'ai un peu peur côté transport, il faut dire que pour le moment étant avec un 1400, quoi que je prenne je suis dans le bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant j'ai également trouvé que le 14" était un peu plus confortable que le 12", il est par contre un peu plus lourd que l'autre mais par rapport à un 1400, il sera de toute façon plus léger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai une question les 256 Mb de Ram sont ils installés avec une ou deux barettes de 128 Mb ?
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Emeric (14 Novembre 2002)

L'ibook 14"1 embarque 128Mo intégrés à la carte mère + 128 Mo sur le connecteur d'extension. Si tu veux augmenter la RAM plus tard, tu seras donc obligé de remplacer les 128Mo placés sur le connecteur d'extension.


----------



## nantucket (14 Novembre 2002)

Dans l'iBook, une barrette de 128 est fixe sur la carte mère, l'autre slot est libre ou occupé par une de 128 !!!!


----------



## Emeric (14 Novembre 2002)

Grant a dit:
			
		

> * Comment ca se passe pour le paiement? Y a-t'il des frais de change? On doit compter à peu près combien pour les frais de port?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le paiement s'effectue avec une carte bancaire internationale. Le taux de change dépend de celui pratiqué par ta banque au jour de la transaction (qui généralement en profite un petit peu... mais pas d'autres frais). Les frais de port pour de la mémoire sont de l'ordre de 28$ + environ 15 euros pour la douane.


----------



## Jetsurfer (14 Novembre 2002)

Emeric a dit:
			
		

> * L'ibook 14"1 embarque 128Mo intégrés à la carte mère + 128 Mo sur le connecteur d'extension. Si tu veux augmenter la RAM plus tard, tu seras donc obligé de remplacer les 128Mo placés sur le connecteur d'extension.   *


Ok, merci pour l'info donc au maximum on arrive à 640 Mb de Ram.


----------



## a.k (15 Novembre 2002)

Il faut ajouter aussi que l'iBook 14'1 a une batterie qui dure un peu plus longtemps que le 12'1 (6h théroriques pour le 14'1 contre 5h théoriques pour le 12'1)

A.k.


----------



## landry (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nantucket:</font><hr />* Dans l'iBook, une barrette de 128 est fixe sur la carte mère, l'autre slot est libre ou occupé par une de 128 !!!!
*<hr /></blockquote>
Ya ti moyen de la déssouder pour faire sauter le bloquage à 640Mo... ?


----------



## Jean lefort2 (15 Novembre 2002)

D'après moi ce n'est pas possible comme la carte vidéo.

Tu es ou sur Rouen car moi aussi je suis de rouen


----------



## nantucket (15 Novembre 2002)

Je doute que cela soit (facilement) possible...mais avec un fer à souder très petit et un bon plan des composants à enlever et remplacer...

Je doute quand même que cela soit possible


----------



## cham (15 Novembre 2002)

Je doute aussi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais s'il y a des aventuriers dans l'âme, racontez-nous, ça peut être intéressant !


----------



## landry (15 Novembre 2002)

Oui je suis à rouen....
Premier contact Local....

Je m'en doutais bien que de dessouder tout ca était un peu compliqué surtout pour qq1 comme moi qui a deux mains gauches...
Mais comme il y a toujours des petits malins qui bidouillent à mort... j'imagine que certains ont essayé...


----------



## iBen (15 Novembre 2002)

je crois malheureusemen que le nouvel ibook même en déssoudant ne supportera pas plus de 640 mo. C'ets éjà pas mal pour un portable, surtout s'il a une carte vidéo 32 mo.

Pour la barette, du 100 mhz suffit, le bus interne étant encore à 100 et pas 133.

a+


----------



## Emeric (16 Novembre 2002)

Pour l'instant la limite est de 640 Mb mais elle peut évoluer si des barettes supérieures à 512 Mb sortent pour l'ibook. Mon iMac était théoriquement limité à 256 Mb pourtant j'ai actuellement 384 Mb grâce à une barette de 256Mb qui n'existait pas à l'époque de l'achat. Avec ces nouvelles barettes, la limite pour les iMac 266 est maintenant de 512 Mb. Donc peut-être qu'un jour...


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2002)

en ce qui me concerne, je ferais (c'est ce que j'ai fait) 12" avec le plein de RAM, plutôt que 14" avec moins de RAM.
La RAM est hyper importante.
L'écran 14" ne m'apparaît pas comme un truc d'enfer. Sa résolution est vraiment moins bonne, et la machine nettement moins belle à mon goût (tout cet espace autour du clavier, bah!).
Et puis ça tient de la place, ça rentre plus dans mon sac ni dans mon cartable.

Non, définitivement non! Pas de 14" pour moi.


----------



## Brett Sinclair (16 Novembre 2002)

Graoumpf!!!!! Encore du ségrégationisme anti-14" !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y a pas photo, le 14" est beaucoup plus agréable à travailler!!!
Et puis la qualité d'image est aussi bonne. J'ai eu les deux en même temps sous les yeux et franchement la différence est infime.

Quant à l'espace autour du clavier... et alors???

Pour finir à propos de l'esthétique, je trouve que le fait qu'il soit plus grand lui donne un aspect plus fin...

Finalement, tout ça pour constater qu'apparemment tu es vachement content de ton 12" et moi de mon 14"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est vachement avancé l'ami Landry avec tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec nos conneries il va finir par s'acheter un PC le malheureux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cordialement

BS


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Brett Sinclair:</font><hr />* 
Finalement, tout ça pour constater qu'apparemment tu es vachement content de ton 12" et moi de mon 14"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est vachement avancé l'ami Landry avec tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec nos conneries il va finir par s'acheter un PC le malheureux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote> 

Non ! C'est aussi la force du mac : lorsque tu as fais ton choix de puissance et de configuration, il faut encore que tu te décide pour l'aspect esthétique et le design ! Lorsque les iMac couleurs sont sortis, la seule question valable n'était-elle pas : Fraise, Violet, Orange, quelle couleur ?

Finalement, sur les 2 iBook, ce qui compte c'est : quelle est la machine qui conviendra le mieux à ton utilisation, vu que leurs performances sont globales similaires.
Quel PC te donne ce choix ?


----------



## Brett Sinclair (16 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Non ! C'est aussi la force du mac : lorsque tu as fais ton choix de puissance et de configuration, il faut encore que tu te décide pour l'aspect esthétique et le design ! Lorsque les iMac couleurs sont soris, la seule uestion valable n'était-elle pas : Fraise, Violet, Orange, quelle couleur ?
Finalement, sur les 2 iBook, ce qui compte c'est : quelle est la machine qui conviendra le mieux à ton utilisation, vu que leurs performances sont globales similaires.
Quel PC te donne ce choix ?  <hr /></blockquote> 

Non mais je plaisante   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me doute bien qu'il ne va pas s'acheter un PC quand même...
Il y a des gens sensés sur ce forum, pas des fous furieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cordialement

BS


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2002)

je me doutes bien que tu plaisantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est vrai que le choix d'une machine, surtout d'un portable, dépends de ce que l'on en fait. Le mien vient en complément de deux autres machines de bureau quasi-identiques, une au boulot, une chez moi. Il me sert de second poste, et de bureau transportable. Un truc de workahoolic, quoi !
Je l'ai donc d'abord choisi pour sa maniabilité, sa facilité de transport, et j'ai mis le paquet sur les performances pour pouvoir de temps en temps faire de la retouche de gros docs sous Indesign ou Acrobat pour gagner du temps. Donc je n'avais pas besoin d'un 14".
Si ça avait été mon principal poste de travail, je n'aurais pas fait ce choix.

Reste que je le trouve moins beau


----------



## Brett Sinclair (16 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Reste que je le trouve moins beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <hr /></blockquote>  

Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Emeric (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr />* 
Si ça avait été mon principal poste de travail, je n'aurais pas fait ce choix.

*<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis bien d'accord c'est pour ça que j'ai pris le 14". J'ai testé les 2 avant d'acheter et c'est claire que le 14" est plus agréable quand c'est ton ordi principal. Pour un ordi d'appoint, le 12" est idéal : +petit, + léger. Mais franchement, le 14" pour matter des DVDs c'est le top.


 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*   Reste que je le trouve moins beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote> 

Alors là, je vois pas de différence entre les 2. Ils ont chacun leur charme. Le 12" fait + gadget et le 14" est + mature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme quoi, ils ont de la personnalité les bestiaux


----------



## Jetsurfer (17 Novembre 2002)

Je suis heureux de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à encore avoir un 1400  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , excellente machine et à coup sur plus lourd qu'un nouveau iBook 12" ou 14".
J'ai eu l'occasion de voir les deux l'un à côté de l'autre chez un représentant, j'évite le terme "dealer" cela pourrait prêter à confusion...
Finalement je pense prendre le 14" car c'est vrai la résolution est identique mais tout est un peu plus grand, d'ailleurs pour la "cause" je vais graver le manuel de GraphicConverter sur un CD pour voir la différence entre les deux machines.
Je reconnais que le 12" est plus compact, mais les yeux cela n'a pasc de prix et sur mon 1400 je suis en 600 x 800, donc cela risque de me faire tout drole avec un 12" en 1024x768.
L'ideal aurait peut être été un 13" dans le "boitier" du 12", mais ce n'est pas le cas et la différence de poids est de 500 grammes, une plume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par rapport au poids du 1400.
J'espère seulement que le futur iBook fonctionnera aussi bien que le 1400, aucun problème en six ans, je croise les doigts...


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Novembre 2002)

J'ai toujours acheté mes barettes de mémoire chez IC. Ils sont plus chers
mais au moins tout marche correctement.
la mémoire vendue par  certains revendeurs n'est pas toujours de bonne qualité...
Appelles IC et demande GAETAN au 01 44 78 26 26. 

IC est Apple Center cest à dire quils sont directement en rapport avec Apple.
Cest un gage de sérieux.
Jai acheté en 2000 64Mo en plus pour faire fonctionner au mieux Virtual PC.
Jai acheté à nouveau 256 Mo fin 2001.
Tout a été reconnu tout de suite.
Javais lu que certains clients qui,pour des raisons de prix, avaient acheté des barrettes qui nétaient pas complètement en adéquation avec les spécifications dApple avaient été obligés de changer leur mémoire au passage à OS X ...
Il ny a pas que le prix.

ou le site
http://www.int-computer.fr/


----------



## Emeric (17 Novembre 2002)

C'est clair que pour la RAM avec OS X il faut faire attention. Pour ma part, j'ai suivi les conseils d'Onra et ai acheté ma barrette chez  Grosbill. Ils vendent des barrettes Samsung identiques à celle vendues sur l'AppleStore mais pas au même prix (2 fois moins cher...). Une fois installé, le Jaguar ronronne affectueusement sur mon nouvel iBook.


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Novembre 2002)

Voilà la page concernant les spécifications précises demandées par Apple.
Tout est sur le site. Il faut y aller et découvrir ce dont on peut avoir besoin.
C'est en anglais:
http://kbase.info.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/kbase.woa


----------



## landry (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Brett Sinclair:</font><hr />* il est vachement avancé l'ami Landry avec tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec nos conneries il va finir par s'acheter un PC le malheureux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Bien que la réponse  le 12"" est super plus mignon me conforte dans mes a-priori, la contreverse ne me fera pas pour autant changer de bord... Jvais ptet juste encore attendre des mois faute de me décider...


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Emeric:</font><hr />* 

Alors là, je vois pas de différence entre les 2. Ils ont chacun leur charme. Le 12" fait + gadget et le 14" est + mature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme quoi, ils ont de la personnalité les bestiaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je trouve que vu le prix du TI/867 et celui de l'iBook 14" (800 euros d'écart), l'iBook n'est vraiment pas intéressant en terme d'equipement/puissance/prix. Ce modèle devrait même être supprimé. Il y a tellement d'avantage à avoir un TI, que c'est un peu se moquer des clients de toujours commercialiser ce modèle. En plus il est moche par rapport au 12" !


----------



## nantucket (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 
 ..Il y a tellement d'avantage à avoir un TI...*<hr /></blockquote>






 Ah bon ? Pourquoi ?

- l'écran 15"
- les fonctions altivec
- les 33Mhz de plus sur le bus

ok, et après ???

- le port pcmcia ? inutile sur un mac !
- la sortie DVI ? je suis pas pro du graphisme ni du montage  donc : no need !
- 256Mb de RAM en plus ? pour faire tournert final cut, iphoto, itunes et entourage en même temps ? quel intérêt ?

J'ai vendu mon PB Ti 667 Gigabit pour me prendre un iBook. Je crois que c'est la meilleure idée que j'ai eue !
Je l'ai vendu il y a 2 semaines 2610 Euros (le prix que je l'avais payé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour me prendre un iBook 800 neuf pour 1530 Euros.

- Economie réalisée : 1080 Euros
- Puissance identique (sauf pour 3 ou 4 applis altivec)
- Pas de peinture qui s'écaille et pas de petites décharges électriques sur mes poignets
- Je peux le transporter sans avoir peur de le casser en 2 !
- Achat beaucoup plus facile à amortir financièrement...

Franchement je vois pas pourquoi je serais avantagé à prendre un Ti ...


----------



## Brett Sinclair (19 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Je trouve que vu le prix du TI/867 et celui de l'iBook 14" (800 euros d'écart), l'iBook n'est vraiment pas intéressant en terme d'equipement/puissance/prix. <hr /></blockquote> 

800  c'est quand même 5200 francs... Moi je trouve que c'est beaucoup!
Bien sûr ce n'est pas un G4, mais il est tout à fait performant... Sous 9 ou sous Jaguar. Je m'en sert au quotidien et je peux t'assurer que l'écran 14" est très appréciable. 
Pour un usage intensif le 12" est trop petit...  et moins élégant aussi, trop trapu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BS


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nantucket:</font><hr />* 






 Ah bon ? Pourquoi ?

- l'écran 15"
- les fonctions altivec
- les 33Mhz de plus sur le bus
*<hr /></blockquote>

Surtout le format d'écran large que j'adopterais sur toutes mes prochaines machines y compris de bureau. Très utile et pratique. La résolution aussi est importante sous OS X car les icones/fenêtre prennent plus de place. Quand à l'Altivec il me sert beaucoup en encodage mp3 ou vidéo.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nantucket:</font><hr />* ok, et après ???

- le port pcmcia ? inutile sur un mac !
- la sortie DVI ? je suis pas pro du graphisme ni du montage  donc : no need !
- 256Mb de RAM en plus ? pour faire tournert final cut, iphoto, itunes et entourage en même temps ? quel intérêt ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

Le port PCMCIA est le moyen le plus pratique et rapide pour lire une carte CompactFlash. Sur mon TI je n'ai pas de DVI, ce sera pour le prochain. Je ne suis pas graphiste mais développeur et deux écrans sont très pratiques pour les interfaces de dev, les shells ... Quand à la RAM, plus on en a, mieux c'est lorsque l'on utilise beaucoup d'applis.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nantucket:</font><hr />*

J'ai vendu mon PB Ti 667 Gigabit pour me prendre un iBook. Je crois que c'est la meilleure idée que j'ai eue !
Je l'ai vendu il y a 2 semaines 2610 Euros (le prix que je l'avais payé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour me prendre un iBook 800 neuf pour 1530 Euros.

- Economie réalisée : 1080 Euros
- Puissance identique (sauf pour 3 ou 4 applis altivec)
- Pas de peinture qui s'écaille et pas de petites décharges électriques sur mes poignets
- Je peux le transporter sans avoir peur de le casser en 2 !
- Achat beaucoup plus facile à amortir financièrement...

Franchement je vois pas pourquoi je serais avantagé à prendre un Ti ...
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je vendrais probablement mon TI rapidement mais pour en acheter un autre. Okay la peinture s'écaille, mais ce qui est important c'est que la machine fonctionne correctement. Quand à la solidité, aucun problème avec le TI. Je le trimbale tous les jours (sac renforcé + pochette de protection) et ça ne l'a jamais indisposé. C'est plus solide qu'on ne le pense. Il n' y a en effet que le budget qui est un problème ...


----------



## nantucket (19 Novembre 2002)

L'important c'est d'être content de sa machine et qu'elle remplisse correctement les taches pour lesquelles nous l'utilisons !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Ti était trop "pro" pour moi et financièrement je m'y retrouve mieux avec l'iBook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je dois avouer que le Ti reste esthétiquement  le plus beau des portables du marché...


----------



## landry (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 
Il y a tellement d'avantage à avoir un TI, que c'est un peu se moquer des clients de toujours commercialiser ce modèle. En plus il est moche par rapport au 12" !  *<hr /></blockquote>

En fait à part le coté ultra fin et le lecteur CD mange-disque... Je trouve l'Ibook plus sympa que le TI...
Pis j'suis pas hypr pété de Tune Moaaaa.... C'est juste un joujou.... C'est pas pour bosser....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

Je n'ai rien contre le 14" sauf que c'est un peu un titanium au rabais puisque le seul avantage sur l'ibook initial est la taille de l'écran... uniquement la taille (et le prix par rapport au titanium). 
Personnellement  *je suis fana du 12"* pour sa portabilité (poid et dimensions) et sa grande discrétion (il tient dans une petite pochette pour des documents 21x29,7) alors qu'il a tout d'un grand, luminosité, définition de l'écran, combo, etc. Pour une utilisation pro souvent mobile, il est GENIAL ! .. En plus le fait qu'il ne soit que G3 est peu discriminant vu l'usage restreint que la majorité des logiciels font du G4 sauf peut être pour une utilisation pro graphique et vidéo !
C'est à ce point que si le 12" venait à disparaître, je sais déjà que je passerais au mini PC portable à mon grand regret pour remplacer cet iBook que je ferais durer le + possible car, à moins d'avoir un écran pliable (ca viendra certainement un jour), je n'aurai plus la solution qui me convient chez Apple. Bien entendu c'est l'avis de quelqu'un qui se déplace fréquement et non de qq qui utilise le portable comme un pseudo ordi de bureau !


----------



## Yip (20 Novembre 2002)

Sans aller jusqu'à des extrémités extrèmes comme Capcité en droit (acheter un PC !!!!!) je dois exprimer ma préférences pour l'iBook 12". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça fait un moment que je réfléchis, car je dois renouveler une machine l'an prochain : Titanium ou iBook, 12" ou 14" ? voire portable ou G4 ? j'utilise un G4 à mon travail, un imac à la maison, et pour le fun et tout avoir avec moi un iBook orange. Sur ce dernier il y a donc un 12" en 800*600. En fait pour moi le problème c'est plutôt le processeur : j'aimerais que l'iBook sorte avec un G4. Parmi les autres critères, le principal pour moi est le poids, c'est pourquoi, je vise plutôt le 12". Au bout d'un moment, ça finit par faire lourd dans le sac, costauds les possesseurs de 1400 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Passer en 1024 sera un gros plus, j'ai une bonne vue donc les pixels plus petits ne me gêneront pas, au contraire, en comparant 2 écrans, le plus fin me semble toujours le meilleur.

Je fais un peu de retouche d'image avec Photoshop 7, du montage vidéo avec iMovie et mon regret actuel est de ne pas pouvoir monter lors de mes déplacements avec le portable.

Ma stratégie de sélection sera donc la suivante :
si Apple sort un iBook G4 en 2003 je prends le 12" (sauf s'il disparait du catalogue, dans ce cas 14")
sinon je change mon G4 et j'attends les changements.

Comme d'autres, le Titanium me semble trop 'pro' (et surtout trop cher) pour l'usage que j'ai de mon portable. Depuis que l'iBook a le FireWire, il est devenu beaucoup plus séduisant. 5 heures d'autonomie c'est très bien comme ça, il y a rarement besoin de plus et ça laisse babas les porteurs ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de PC ou même de Powerbooks noirs.


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* Sans aller jusqu'à des extrémités extrèmes comme Capcité en droit (acheter un PC !!!!!) je dois exprimer ma préférences pour l'iBook 12". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

tout à fait d'accord. Au niveau design il est bien mieux proportionné que le 14 !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />*
Ça fait un moment que je réfléchis, car je dois renouveler une machine l'an prochain : Titanium ou iBook, 12" ou 14" ? voire portable ou G4 ? j'utilise un G4 à mon travail, un imac à la maison, et pour le fun et tout avoir avec moi un iBook orange.
*<hr /></blockquote>

J'adore aussi ce modèle. J'en ai acheté un en début d'années pour mon amie, et en plus Jaguar tourne bien dessus !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />*
Sur ce dernier il y a donc un 12" en 800*600. En fait pour moi le problème c'est plutôt le processeur : j'aimerais que l'iBook sorte avec un G4. Parmi les autres critères, le principal pour moi est le poids, c'est pourquoi, je vise plutôt le 12". Au bout d'un moment, ça finit par faire lourd dans le sac, costauds les possesseurs de 1400 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Passer en 1024 sera un gros plus, j'ai une bonne vue donc les pixels plus petits ne me gêneront pas, au contraire, en comparant 2 écrans, le plus fin me semble toujours le meilleur.
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pour cela que j'ai pris un TI. Gros besoin de pixels !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />*
Je fais un peu de retouche d'image avec Photoshop 7, du montage vidéo avec iMovie et mon regret actuel est de ne pas pouvoir monter lors de mes déplacements avec le portable.

Ma stratégie de sélection sera donc la suivante :
si Apple sort un iBook G4 en 2003 je prends le 12" (sauf s'il disparait du catalogue, dans ce cas 14")
sinon je change mon G4 et j'attends les changements.

Comme d'autres, le Titanium me semble trop 'pro' (et surtout trop cher) pour l'usage que j'ai de mon portable. Depuis que l'iBook a le FireWire, il est devenu beaucoup plus séduisant. 5 heures d'autonomie c'est très bien comme ça, il y a rarement besoin de plus et ça laisse babas les porteurs ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de PC ou même de Powerbooks noirs.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Trop tard pour moi. Maintenant que je passé à l'écran wide, je ne peux plus revenir en arrière ...


----------



## Yip (20 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*Trop tard pour moi. Maintenant que je passé à l'écran wide, je ne peux plus revenir en arrière ..* <hr /></blockquote>  

C'est vrai que quand on a acheté il faut attendre pour renouveler sa machine, c'est ça le plus dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je connais le problème des résolutions, sur le G4 je suis en 1152*870 et repasser en 1024*768, surtout avec l'interface Aqua m'est presque insupportable. Alors sur l'iBook en 800*600, ça devient pénible de faire de la retouche avec Photoshop, le coin qu'on veut modifier est toujours sous les palettes, ou alors il faut les masquer/démasquer quand on ne connait pas les raccourcis clavier (comme moi).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*J'adore aussi ce modèle. J'en ai acheté un en début d'années pour mon amie, et en plus Jaguar tourne bien dessus !
* <hr /></blockquote>   

Quoi, Jaguar marche bien sur l'Book orange ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça fait un moment que ça me démange de passer de OS 9.1 à Jaguar mais je m'étais dit que celui-ci ne serait pas utilisable à 300 Mhz.
Si tu me confirmes que c'est bon, je fais le grand saut (j'ai 192 Mo de Ram, c'est OK ?)


----------



## Onra (20 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />*  Ça fait un moment que ça me démange de passer de OS 9.1 à Jaguar mais je m'étais dit que celui-ci ne serait pas utilisable à 300 Mhz.
Si tu me confirmes que c'est bon, je fais le grand saut (j'ai 192 Mo de Ram, c'est OK ?)   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai pu tater la palourde de Melaure et je peux t'assurer que ça marche nickel. Cependant sa palourde a 320Mo de ram et un disque de 20Go assez récent. Le processeur ne tournant qu'à 233MHz, tous les espoirs restent permis.

Pour ma part je te conseillerai de faire le grand saut


----------



## Yip (20 Novembre 2002)

Oups, rectification, je n'ai que 128 Mo sur l'iBook, c'est sur l'imac que j'ai 192


----------



## Yip (20 Novembre 2002)

Merci Onra.

Je vais me laisser tenter mais je vais d'abord voir ce que je peux rajouter comme Ram. Par contre je vais certainement garder mon DD de 6 Go, ça fera un peu short, mais si je dois changer de machine bientôt ...

Comme conseillé plus haut je risque de devoir donner ma barrette de Ram non utilisable à un pôvre ...


----------



## Jetsurfer (21 Novembre 2002)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> *  Au bout d'un moment, ça finit par faire lourd dans le sac, costauds les possesseurs de 1400 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement mais cela fait fonctionner tes musles surtout dans les escaliers, escalators et métro...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que veux tu c'était l'époque ou la batterie du 1400 était plus épaisse que l'iBook complet à l'heure actuelle, par contre le clavier est vraiment excellent et... solide.


----------



## iBen (21 Novembre 2002)

j'ai installé jaguar sur ma palourde 366 avec 192, c'est relativemetn fluie, juste qqs pbs de rafraichissement du finder du côté des icones du menu (genre ichat et airport qui se supperposent).
Pour Photoshop, c'est clair que les palettes sont bien encombrantes... quand on a que du 800*600 ! Mais l'avantage de osx par contre c'est de pouvoir redimensionner les icones pour avoir un bureau plus grand malgré cette faible résolution.


----------



## Yip (21 Novembre 2002)

Pas bête ça iBen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Effectivement , sous 9, les icones sont un peu encombrantes, mais les petites icones sont vraiment trop petites (surtout quand elle sont personnalisées, on n'y voit plus rien).

Bon c'est décidé, je commande une barrette (de 256 Mo, tant qu'à faire) et je switche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De toutes façon je laisserai OS 9 dessus, comme ça si j'ai la nostalgie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

par contre je vais devoir sabrer sur le DD de 6 Go parce-que OS X + OS 9 + mes mp3 + mes photos ...

finalement, combien ça coute un DD 2,5" de 20 Go ?


----------



## Dan DT (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 

Okay la peinture s'écaille, mais ce qui est important c'est que la machine fonctionne correctement.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si ton Ti est toujours sous garantie, tu peux faire remplacer la pièce ou la couleur s'écaille sous Extension de garantie.

j'ai rentré le mien la semaine passée et reçu en retour 3 jous plus tard


----------



## iBen (21 Novembre 2002)

@ YIP

Pour changer le DD interne du ibook, je te souhaite bien du courage ...

J'avais trouvé une page web indiquant pas à pas ce qu'il faut faire et bien que pas trop manche, j'ai vite tout stoppé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faut des tournevis thorx très petits mais cela ne suffit pas. Il faut carrement décoller des éléments sans tout casser !
Bref, bien qu'ayant overcloker mon G4 et changer le DD de mon imac bondi blue, je ne retoucherai pas à mon ibook palourde... même si changer la barette interne aurait été bien pratique !
Bonne chance à toi


----------



## Onra (21 Novembre 2002)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * finalement, combien ça coute un DD 2,5" de 20 Go ?   *



Sur www.materiel.net tu peux trouver un DD de 20Go pour 115 euros. Sinon, si tu veux un peu plus booster les perfs du système, il y a un aussi un modèle à 5400tr/min avec 8Mo de cache à 155 euros !

Changer le dd d'une palourde est une opération délicate, mais c'est faisable. Si tu te lances fais bien gaffe à la nappe du trackpad qui peut facilement se déchirer.
Si tu veux des photos bien détaillées regarde  ici. Tu peux trouver d'autres explications sur le net mais je crois c'est la meilleure


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2002)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de différence de perfs entre le 6Go d'origine et le 20 que j'ai récupéré de mon TI lors de l'upgrade en 40.
Par contre la RAM c'est indispensable. Les barettes de 256 ne sont vraiment pas chères et avec 320 Mo tu n'auras pas de soucis.

N'hésite plus !


----------



## Yip (21 Novembre 2002)

Merci les gars, pour tous ces bons conseils.

Le problème du DD n'est pas à propos des perfs mais de la capacité (en droit, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),
mais je vais rester prudent et tenter le coup sans le changer pour l'instant, on verra après.


----------



## landry (22 Novembre 2002)

Je super fier et heureux....
C'est mon premier post que je lance qui est cité le
Clin d'oeil sur les forums

 &gt;iBook : quelle taille décran ? (iBook)
Si tout le monde saccorde à dire que liBook est une machine formidable, le consensus ne se fait pas sur la taille idéale de son écran. Le modèle 12 pouces est plus facilement transportable tandis que le modèle 14 pouces propose un confort dutilisation plus important. Et si la différence se faisait sur lécart de prix entre les deux modèles 

Pour une fois que je pose une question qui semble interessante...
Les réponses l'étant bien plus.
merci à tous les contributeurs


----------



## kertruc (23 Novembre 2002)

bonjour

j'ai bien lu tous les conseils, mais je n'arrive tjs pas à choisir... ça va être mon premier portable...

Je fais bcp de bureautique, et je souhaite regarder des DVD... 12" c'est vraiment galère ?


----------



## Brett Sinclair (23 Novembre 2002)

C'est très subjectif et ça dépend de ta vue...
Moi je trouve ça trop petit mais nombreux sont ceux qui trouvent que c'est très bien...

Difficile de répondre précisément à ta question...

BS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

J'ai eu un iBook 500 combo, depuis juin, j'ai un titanium 667 DVI. Jamais je n'ai ressenti de gène avec le 12 pouces de l'iBook, même si mes Powerbook précédents étaient en 14 pouces. La compacité de cette machine est exceptionnelle : à peu de chose près l'encombrement d'une feuille A4. Plus la machine est compacte,  plus on la déplace.
Je déplace bien moins le TiBook (juste du bureau à la maison et retour). D'ailleurs, je viens de commander un iBook 700 CD en complément du Tibook, pour voyager léger.


----------



## Brett Sinclair (27 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
  Je déplace bien moins le TiBook (juste du bureau à la maison et retour). D'ailleurs, je viens de commander un iBook 700 CD en complément du Tibook, pour voyager léger.<hr /></blockquote>
Ils sont forts chez Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ils réussissent à vendre des portables "non portables" et donc à faire racheter un autre portable "portable" à ceux qui ont un portable "non portable"
A quand un nouveau PDA Apple pour que ceux qui ont un portable "portable" puissent acheter un ordinateur encore plus "portable" que celui qui était pourtant jugé comme "portable"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est clair non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







BS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

Ben ouiais : y a le Titanium qui est un peu un Range Rover : un 4x4 de luxe qu'on utilise plutôt  sur les Champs Elysées, même s'il peut faire du TT, et l'iBook plus proche du Defender, machine que je n'aurai aucun état d'âme à ballader dans la boue.
Plus sérieusement, prendre des notes à la volée sur l'angle d'une table, sur ses genous dans un train bondé, c'est possible avec le 12' de l'iBook, mais jamais je ne l'ai fait avec mes portables 14 pouces, ni avec le 15' du TiBook : trop encombrant ouvert !


----------



## Jetsurfer (27 Novembre 2002)

Moralité : l' iBook est un portable, le Ti un transportable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'empêche que comme je préfère bien voir je pense pour finir prendre le 14".
J'ai eu l'occasion de voir "à l'épreuve" un 12" avec  Toshop Elements 2, ben vu ma vue je pense que tout sera plus lisible sur un 14".


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2002)

et puis regarder un DVD sur un 12" .... franchement bof d'autant plus que les films souvent recadrés cinéma et donc qu'il y n'y a souvent que les 2/3 de l'écran occupés en hauteur.


----------



## ederntal (28 Novembre 2002)

on px brancher sur la tv aussi quand meme...
et puis c pas le pied mais dans le train ou qd on doit resté bloqué kk part sa fait tjours passé le temps de regarder un dvd meme sur un petit ecran...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2002)

Si on résume, 12" ou 14" :  tout depend de l'utilisation qu'on va en faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&gt;&gt; machine principal ou secondaire ?
   &gt;&gt; Jeux ou pas jeux ?
   &gt;&gt; logiciel de graphisme ou pas ?
   &gt;&gt; ... 
&gt;&gt; et pour ce qui est de la question des DVD, le 12" pourrat s'utiliser dans le train alors que le 14" serat trop emcombrant... et puis de toutes manniere ils seront tout les 2 branchés sur la TV à la maison !!!

Mais le meilleur de se faire une idée est encore d'aller voir la béte de prés chez un revendeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jb, futur propiétaire d'un 800 12"


----------



## decoris (1 Décembre 2002)

le problème du 14  est qu'il a la même résolution que le 12... donc on voit pas plus, mais plus grand!
pour la bureautique, le 12 est suffisant.
pour leweb aussi, il suffit de cliquer sur "enlarge text" avec chimera quand c'est vraiment trop petit et ça devient instantanément lisible (pas besoin de recharger la page)
le 12 est plus petit, plus léger
le 12 EST moins cher
le 12 est plus petit et plus léger ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## homere (2 Décembre 2002)

J'utilise un 12" depuis qq jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et l'ecran n'est pas petit du tout. Je conseille quand meme d'utiliser un ecran 17" sur le bureau.


----------



## Sir (2 Décembre 2002)

Tu as tout as fais raison , je rajouterai qu'il est encore plus beau que le 14'1 enfin c'est mon avis ....


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Décembre 2002)

moi aussi mon coeur penche pour le 12" par contre quand je lis plus haut que le 14" n'est pas transportable dans un train ... faut pas pousser.


----------



## Sebang (2 Décembre 2002)

Si si, franchement je pousse parce que j'ai fait le test moi meme avec le Toshiba Dynabook 14,1" de ma copine et avec mon iBook 12", franchement il y a une tres net difference (niveau poids et encombrement).
Et puis dans mon cas, je parlais d'utiliser l'iBook debout dans un train, pas assis dans son TGV. Evidemment dans un TGV, meme un Titanium est utilisable.

Bon je sais bien que les Dynabook font a peu pres 12,5 tonnes compare a l'iBook 14", mais bon quand meme.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2002)

Tout est dit !!!


----------



## Yip (2 Décembre 2002)

Foquenne, tu as  *2* iBooks ???


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2002)

Mais non, c'est pas les siens, y'a pas de bières ni de frittes à côté


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2002)

Non, le petit trappu appartient à une copine.


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Décembre 2002)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> * je parlais d'utiliser l'iBook debout dans un train,   *


pardon je n'avais pas vu que u venais du Japon


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne, je serais vraiment bien allé à ton AES mais mes parents ne veulent pas me payer le biller Montréal-Lièges ....

Du coup, pendant que vous allez vous exastier devant les beaux 14" de chacun (pas les 12" hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je partirais pour des parois Mexicaines reculées de 25000 0000" de haut où je ne risque pas de rencontrer beaucoup de Ti sur mon chemin


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2002)

Ils ne seraient pas un peu radin tes parents.


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Ils ne seraient pas un peu radin tes parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bien ce que j'ai essayé de leur faire comprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je te passe leurt numéro si tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et tu essayes de régler ça !!


----------

